# NGD: The awesome Skervesen Raptor 6 "Ebonies"



## Casper777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here it is guys!!

I received it already some days ago... What a nice Christmas present (from me to myself 

After just 7 months, here it is; my new Skervesen Raptor 6! A quick reminder of the specs, before the pictures and a first review:

- Black limba body
- Ebony top
- 5 piece rosewood neck with ebony stripes
- Pale Moon Ebony fretboard
- SS frets
- luminary dots
- full ivory binding
- BKP Aftermath pickup set
- Hipshot bridge and locking tuners
- Flush mount dunlop strap locks

First I would really thank Skervesen for this great instrument, and Maciek in particular! The ordering process was flawless. Communication was excellent, quick and always nice. I had Maciek on the phone at the time of my order and he was very helpful, very nice guy and took the time to discuss specs with me and explains some details. All mails were replied quickly and patiently, despite my stupid questions 

All in all, I must say that the Customer support is excellent here! I was quoted 16 weeks, it took a bit more than 20-22... all in all very acceptable! I would have liked maybe more pictures updates, to choose the woods for exemple, but busy as they are, I think the picture update will soon become a luxury they couldn't offer anymore... By the way I ordered several Suhr Custom and it was not even a question to see some pictures during the building process.. anyway... 

Here are some pictures now!! 

The fantastic ebony top...









Gorgeous fretboard...









Black limba.. great tonewood


----------



## Casper777 (Dec 29, 2013)

And some pictures of details... no flaws at all!! and I'm quite picky, trust me!

Perfect binding





great fret work


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 29, 2013)

I really love it ! DAT Top ! 

It looks perfect


----------



## Casper777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Now for the review.... 

First the guitar is quote light, not Parker Fly light, but let's say it reminds me some basswood Ibanez, even lighter. The body is very confortable, even without the forearm contour. I would be curious to try their new body with the contour belly cut... It's very well balanced, no neck dive. 

Unplugged the guitar is very clear, very resonant, with an even and balanced tone. Quite loud for a light guitar!! The satin finish is super smooth and remains clear, despite oily fingers  seems very easy to take care of it.

The neck... well... I must say it's almost perfect. My all time favorite neck is the EBMM JP neck (so it give you an idea of what I consider a great neck). Well this one is a bit wider but not too flat on the back.. seems to be a soft D shape. very thin, as thin as a wizard I think (I should do some precise measurements). 

When plugged again the sound is super crystal clear! Cleans are crisp and very modern and full (good amount of mids). With high gain distortion, again the sound remains tight and clear, very crispy... you can definitively feel the character of ebony here...

That said, if I had known the guitar properties would have result in a so tight and clear sound (even acoustically), I would have take a more radical approach in my pickup choice 

I have still to try this with my rehearsal amps (ENGL SE670 and ENGL Victor Smolsky). Maybe I will decide then for a pickup change... I will let you know 

Well... For me this Skervesen is definitely a hit!! Well worth the wait and a real pleasure to play!

I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I will try to post some sound clips, so you can tell me what do you think of the sound of this beast!!


----------



## Possessed (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats! Great looking guitar! Now i am tempted to order a skervense myself


----------



## Svava (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations sir it's a beauty.

It may be a distant dream to be able to touch it but can yah please at least post some sound clips? I want to hear this thing ><


----------



## ice_age_magic (Dec 29, 2013)

+1 on sounds clips on multiple channels please

The grain on the back of the guitar, HNGGG! 
Why not go with a Hannes bridge? Just curious.


----------



## ikarus (Dec 29, 2013)

HNGD!

What kind of headstock does it have? 

May you want to post some pics?


----------



## Casper777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ooops forgot the headstock!!

It's a Swan headstock by the way





For the bridge, I don't have any experience yet with the hannes bridge... this one is comfortable and looks great... so here it is


----------



## myrtorp (Dec 29, 2013)

Man HNGD!
Love the looks of this, I'd really like to try a Skervesen one day!

Cheers


----------



## serch777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations man!! That's one of the best Raptors I've seen so far.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 29, 2013)

Insane quality.


----------



## nikolix (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow amazing.
It gives me an ebon-er!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks perfect , awesome guitar HNGD !


----------



## AChRush1349 (Dec 30, 2013)

This is basically my dream guitar! Except for mine would be neck through :3


----------



## tmfrank (Dec 30, 2013)

Damn you for making my guitar purchases that much more complicated  Seriously, happy NGD! Enjoy it!


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass (Dec 30, 2013)

This looks amazing. I've always wanted to get my hands on one!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 30, 2013)

That's freaking sex.


----------



## Vzmike (Dec 31, 2013)

Damn near exactly how I want my custom build's specs to be! Now you're obligated for some sound clips. 

Enjoy it man, looks like a beast of an instrument.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Dec 31, 2013)

fantastic!


----------



## shupe13 (Dec 31, 2013)

WOW! That's sexy!

Congrats!


----------



## bifftannen (Dec 31, 2013)

Very interesting looking guitar, she's a beaut! Happy NGD buddy.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 31, 2013)

Pretty darn sexy.


----------



## Casper777 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments 

Yes I will try to do some clips for you to listen to...

I think I will do a poll so that you can help me decide if I have to keep the Aftermath or swap to darker pickups...

All this ebony makes the guitar very clear and articulate but also a bit bright (and that is from a guy who likes bright guitars).

Lacking just a bit of OOOMPH!


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 2, 2014)

Such a great guitar. I'd like to own one some day.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 2, 2014)

Good Lord, it's stunning

I have an erection


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking good! I'm not overly fond of the Aftermath I have in one of my guitars I find it too bright / upper mid range-ish. Been trying out a ceramic Nailbomb and Warpig with some other guitars and I'm digging the Warpig the most.


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 2, 2014)

I particularly like the headstock. Looks bullet-proof.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jan 4, 2014)

HNGD man! 
What is that drop dead gorgeous fretboard made out of???


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 12, 2014)

Another stunning example ... standard headstock or custom ?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 12, 2014)

ughhhh I keep coming back to look at this beauty.


----------



## Kaappari (Jan 12, 2014)

Casper777 said:


> Ooops forgot the headstock!!
> 
> It's a Swan headstock by the way
> 
> ...



Have you had any problems with the strings staying in the nut slots? Mine had problem with that, as the string angle from the nut was quite shallow. It has been sorted now with a well made mod done by a local luthier.

It might have been sorted already, as mine is relatively early one (#25)


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrat! enjoy!


----------



## thedonal (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a stunningly beautiful guitar.

Nice chunky frets on that too. Love that in a guitar!


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 15, 2014)

Yet another amazing Skervesen. So much want for one of these! The jealousy is burning me! 

HNGD!!!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Jan 15, 2014)

I usually strive to maintain a decent language on boards and the like... But *M*other....er! That fretboard...  pale moon is the tits.
HNGD!


----------



## Casper777 (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a Swan headstock!

And no problem so far with the nut slots!

Yeah the pale moon ebony bobard was something I wanted since a long time!

By the way, I ordered some BKP Warpigs to replace the Aftermath... Really too bright in that guitar...


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 21, 2014)

Here they are!

I finally replaced the Aftermath pickups with Alnico Warpigs!!

What a change...!!! the guitar remains clear, bright and articulate, but the bass and low mids are huge!!!

The guitar is much more alive, organic, powerfull... with a good amount of OOOMPH!! 

The Warpig neck pickup is very interesting... very round and silky...

And for those who are concerned about the tightness of bass with alnico warpigs... believe my, they're tight enough!!!!! 

I will try to post some clips soon!


----------



## Vigaren (Feb 21, 2014)

Those pics really got my GAS going BAD! May I ask what you paid?


----------



## crg123 (Feb 21, 2014)

I love my Warpigs. I agree they blow the aftermaths (I own those too) out of the park. I'm confused how people think that they're unclear...


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 21, 2014)

Vigaren, you can find price info on the Skervesen website... this one is not too far frmo base price 

Yes cgr123, I find my Warpigs clear enough... those who find warpigs flubby should maybe work their technique 

Anyway, Aftermath are great on dark guitars... I have some in my PRS SE mike mushok baritone and they are perfect. But in a lightweight black limba guitar with tons of ebony, it wasn't a smart choice from my side 

By the way, the guitar techs I brought my Skervesen to have the pickup changed were just amazed when they saw it! They didn't know the brand and found the guitar very well finished too  Was quite happy with the compliments!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 21, 2014)

Delicious. I need that wood combination. Congrats man I dig it!


----------



## ilyti (Feb 21, 2014)

Casper777 said:


> Here they are!
> 
> I finally replaced the Aftermath pickups with Alnico Warpigs!!
> 
> ...



I saw the guitar and thought "I hope those are warpigs!" Looked at specs: "nope, Aftermaths, dang". 

Enjoy the piggies!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## TrashJuice (Feb 21, 2014)

That black limba makes me want an entire guitar made of just black limba. Sooooo gorgeous. Congrats on the new guitar.


----------



## pittbul (Mar 7, 2014)

HNGD !!! Top is a KING !!!


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 8, 2014)

Glorious, HNGD!!


----------



## khoirus (Aug 27, 2014)

That's one gorgeous axe man! Skervy FTW! 

I'm ordering one myself. i chose black limba. Maciek said black limba is medium weight in general on weight scale. then i saw this NGD. im intrigued that yours is very light (and relieved). indeed in SS forum people said that there are some very light ones. i hope i got my decision right as i always wanted a light guitar for tone and comfort.

Also, how's warpig neck? i chose juggernaut set, but maciek also recommended me warpig neck. how's its characteristics?

Cheers!


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks!!

Well, black limba is not typically light I would say... I have 2 BL guitars, the Skervy and a Suhr modern with black limba body and neck... both I would say are medium heavy... definitively not "light" like basswood would be!!

Also I've found that limba is a tad brighter than regular mahogany... 

As for the pickups, the Warpigs are very compressed, I find the Juggs way more organic than warpigs.. depends on what you want, really... I tend to prefer Jugguernauts for versatility.. should be a great match with a black limba body!

Hope that helps


----------



## shred-o-holic (Aug 27, 2014)

So much awesomeness on this forum...my God..


----------



## guitarxtc (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 27, 2014)

nailed it.


----------

